# Milo for turkeys



## Jody Hawk (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been putting out cracked corn for the birds for dang near two months and don't have the first turkey pic or no signs that they have been in my corn. My buddy put out some milo Sunday evening, less than 200 yards from my camera and he's got turkeys all over that stuff !!!!!!! Turkey crap and scratchings everywhere. I never would have believed that !!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Might have to check into that myself next year...Im done feeding this year....That is untill I feed his head some lead...


----------



## Nitro (Feb 27, 2009)

Why are yall "supplemental " feeding turkeys??


----------



## Trizey (Feb 27, 2009)

I've never had any luck with our turkeys eating corn either.  I gave up before last year and just started putting my camera on hot sign and got several gobblers on film.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 27, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Why are yall "supplemental " feeding turkeys??




I was just trying to get pictures during the winter.

Now ol Jody maybe trying to bait them for the spring


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Why are yall "supplemental " feeding turkeys??



Ive got a couple new propertys to hunt this spring and ive been running cameras to see what was on it.


----------



## H2OFowler (Feb 27, 2009)

That's really funny because I used corn in front of my trail cam all last summer trying to get deer pics.  I got some good pics, but not as many as I hoped.

At the end of deer season, I saw six gobblers roosting in a bottom that I'd been hunting in.  I decided to put out 50 lbs. of grain sorghum in front of the trail cam right under where they flew down a couple of days in a row.

I left it alone for a week and when I came back almost all the sorghum was gone and I had 350 pictures.  Guess what....ALL of the pics were deer.  Got pictures of 6 new bucks I hadn't seen on camera or live all season.  Go figure!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 27, 2009)

The use milo a lot out west for both quail and turkey.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 27, 2009)

Put out some black seeded sunflowers seed.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 27, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Put out some black seeded sunflowers seed.



I've tried that for 2 years.....the deer loved the seeds though.


----------



## Coach N (Feb 27, 2009)

We have put milo out for years they love it, and we evan had a covey of quail that would appear when the milo came out.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 27, 2009)

What can you expect to pay for a 50lb bag of feed milo?


----------



## Acrey (Feb 27, 2009)

I put out a chicken feed called three way it has millo millet and cracked corn. But I would not put any out close to where you plan on hunting, if they dont know where it is it want be gone by the 10th. And that spells baiting and a ticket.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 27, 2009)

Acrey said:


> I put out a chicken feed called three way it has millo millet and cracked corn. But I would not put any out close to where you plan on hunting, if they dont know where it is it want be gone by the 10th. And that spells baiting and a ticket.



Which is the reason for my original question. 

Why risk a ticket. The Turkeys make it just fine here without any "feed"


----------



## H2OFowler (Feb 27, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> What can you expect to pay for a 50lb bag of feed milo?




I don't know actually.  Sorry.  My father-in-law gets it.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 27, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Why are yall "supplemental " feeding turkeys??



Andy,
I got a new Scoutguard camera several months ago and just thought it would be neat to get some turkey pics just to get a clue as to what we have on the place. Imagine pulling the card and seeing several big strutters with big 12" ropes. That would be a nice surprise !!!! Nothing more, feed will be gone in a week.



Arrow3 said:


> What can you expect to pay for a 50lb bag of feed milo?



Brandon, 
Jarod can get a 55 gallon drum full for $45.


----------



## head buster (Feb 27, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Why are yall "supplemental " feeding turkeys??



Nitro,
I was watching a hunting show earlier this week. A guy had shot a bird and they were looking at the beard and mentioned a product that they had planted especially for the turkeys. They zoomed in on the beard and you could easily see some new beard growth from where he had some beard rot. They mentioned that and they mention the product. They said because of the new feed or plant that the bird was able to grow 3 more inches of beard. 

I don't rememeber what show it was or what the product was but they claimed it was good for the birds with beard rot and would help them grow back the beards. Just think if this stuff really works and a bird ate it without rot! He'd have a sure nuff rope!!


----------



## BamaBart (Feb 27, 2009)

My friend owns a feed store and gets me 50 lb bags of "Knock Out".
It's got a picture of a fighting rooster on the bag. I guess it's for fighting roosters.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 27, 2009)

Something is wrong with yalls middle ga turkeys! They eat the fire out of cracked corn in north ga..I didnt put it out but club members have been..I've been treeing coons on it!! They cant hide nothing from me


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 27, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Something is wrong with yalls middle ga turkeys! They eat the fire out of cracked corn in north ga..I didnt put it out but club members have been..I've been treeing coons on it!! They cant hide nothing from me



Heck...I so many crows and hogs eating mine the turkeys haven't gotten any...


----------



## Cane_Creek (Feb 27, 2009)

I use scratch feed to put in front of the cameras and they tear it up...  It has cracked corn it, wheat, and maybe some milo.. not sure


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 28, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Something is wrong with yalls middle ga turkeys! They eat the fire out of cracked corn in north ga..I didnt put it out but club members have been..I've been treeing coons on it!! They cant hide nothing from me



Yeah, they like cracked corn up here...as seen in this photo:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pryor-place/400285672/


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 17, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> What can you expect to pay for a 50lb bag of feed milo?



Brandon,
The 50 lb. bag will cost you $8 or you can get a 55 gallon drum full for $40. I have two bags that I am throwing out this morning. I like the milo way better than the scratch feed. The turkeys love it !!!!


----------



## steveng70 (Feb 18, 2010)

Been using scratch feed but I might need to change over to Milo


----------



## jleepeters (Feb 20, 2010)

Jody. That milo is something else. I've seen what they do to it first hand. Its def the way to go.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 21, 2010)

I thought crickets worked best...


----------



## aa136 (Feb 27, 2010)

Jody were can we get it by the drum at?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 27, 2010)

aa136 said:


> Jody were can we get it by the drum at?



There's a farm right outside of Monroe that sells it.


----------

